# Quark + Blueberry Cheesecake whey



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess it makes sense with the cheesey link but my God half a tub of quark mixed with some blueberry cheesecake whey is tasty. Perfect low carb snack that totally satiates the sugar cravings!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My Mrs makes blueberry cheescakes, blueberry muffins and has made a blueberry pie using blueberry cheesecake whey!

I take the piss out her cooking but they've been bloody good.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

This sounds like a good recipe -will give it a try when I receive my blueberry whey


----------

